# Moebius.....The Forgotten Prisoner



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

A qiuck little review of the kit and some sub-assemblies. I believe this is one of Aurora's coolest kit and very fun to build:thumbsup:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

Polished off the Forgotten Prisoner, Great kit the model builds itself:thumbsup: Tamiya paint was used for the base, Vallejo model air for the figure and Liquitex inks for the shading:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work. I opened up my kits last night...


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Great choice of the guy stuck in the otherwise useless...cage? Barred passage? Whatever it was supposed to be, great call!


----------



## cameronm (Dec 26, 2012)

great idea to use video


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

sg-99 said:


> ...Great kit the model builds itself:thumbsup:...


They must have cleaned up the molds. The last one I built (Polar Lights' re-release) had at least a little flash on every part. By the time I was finished cleaning it up prior to assembly, I felt like I'd carved it myself from raw styrene. :lol:


----------



## sg-99 (Jan 11, 2009)

My kit had very little flash on it:thumbsup:


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Beautiful build. Really liked the sawdust touch. :thumbsup:

Regards,
Matt


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Spockr said:


> Beautiful build. Really liked the sawdust touch. :thumbsup:
> 
> Regards,
> Matt


Ditto, nice touch!


----------



## RFluhr (Jun 26, 2008)

I built the old Aurora Forgotten Prisoner kit back in the 60s when I was a kid. I think it was the first kit that I ever bought with my own money. Something always bothered me about it though, what is keeping all of those bones together? I mean shouldn't they just be in a pile on the dungeon floor with the clothes. Don't get me wrong I thought the kit was cool then and I still do it was just something I wondered about.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

RFluhr said:


> ...what is keeping all of those bones together? I mean shouldn't they just be in a pile on the dungeon floor with the clothes?


Because a pile of bones and clothes wouldn't be all that fun to build? :lol:

HAL9001-


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

RFluhr said:


> I built the old Aurora Forgotten Prisoner kit back in the 60s when I was a kid. I think it was the first kit that I ever bought with my own money. Something always bothered me about it though, what is keeping all of those bones together? I mean shouldn't they just be in a pile on the dungeon floor with the clothes. Don't get me wrong I thought the kit was cool then and I still do it was just something I wondered about.


I don't know if this has any validity in a real-world sense, but I've always thought it was tenuously held together by a combination of bits of mummified tendons, mummified muscle, other mummified tissues, dried body fluids, dust, dirt, insect remains, and such, acting as a bonding agent of sorts at the joints. But I could imagine it falling apart like a house of cards if it were somehow disturbed.

BTW, the "Fright'ning Lightning" version of the kit, released in 1969, was the first model I ever built. I can't think of too many kits that could have been a better choice to start my lifelong (so far) affinity with this hobby.


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

I've just taken delivery of this old favourite and having seen this build up can't wait to get stuck in.

Re the valid point of a a pile of bones laying on the floor, I think this kit is just waiting for some extra 'bits' and detailing :thumbsup:.

Anyhow, great job and I for one will be adding a back to the wall.


----------

